# All About Importing a Used Vehicle Permanently



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Since I found a great deal of false/outdated info on the net, as well as a few questions here in the forum (including me), I figured I'd share what I learned about importing a vehicle permanently...

You can see all the requirements, how-tos, agentes aduanales, and most importantly a quote system for importing your vehicle at:

http://paisano.prevalidadorcaaarem.org.mx/

-----------------
*To Find a Quote:
*
-Click #3, Cotizador
-Enter the vehicles (or any vehicles) VIN Number, click Cotizar.
-Select your Make, model, and enter the price you paid for it in USD.
-Click Continuar, if it pops up the message box, it will tell you that your purchase price was too small and what the minimum cost is for that particular vehicle.
-You then receive a breakdown of what it will cost you to import your vehicle.
-----------------
*Requirements*

Vehicle MUST be 10 years older than import date (Year starts in November) - Ex. In December of 2010, the vehicle must be from 2001. In July of 2010, vehicle must be from 2000.
Title in name of importer or endorsed to him/her
Official ID of Importer
Proof of Residency in Mexico, like an electric, gas, or water bill.
CURP of the importer (unless its a business)
Digital photo of the VIN
Electronic confirmation that the vehicle is not stolen.
VIN that starts with 1, 2, 3, or 4
Title cannot say Salvage, flood, forfiture, etc..
Can only be imported along the northern border, and with the services of an Aduana Agent.
-----------------
*Notes*

Select an Aduana Agent from CLAA or CAAAREM; there are lots of fraudsters unregulated in the open market.
On the note of fraudsters - if anyone tells you they can import a used vehicle outside of the above requirements, what you will be involved in is illegal and you will most likely be given fake documents.
Consider the cost of the import vs buying the same vehicle in mexico. A good place to find used prices is Mercadolibre.com.mx. There is usually considerable room for discussion involving the asking price, so take the prices you see there lightly. An example is a 2001 Expedition...import cost: $30,000+ Pesos!


----------

